# Storm Door Help Needed!!!



## biggerdaddynj (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey, looking for some guidance as I attempt to make the right purchase on storm doors. Until recently I'd thought that I would purchase a solid-wood core or insulated aluminum clad door. I recently went to a local shop where the owner insisted that I was better off going with his "double hollow frame" aluminum door (3" thick hollow frame). Trying to save myself some $$$ because what I really need to do is to replace the drafty french doors. Any opinions?? Thanks!!!


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

I had a "good quality" aluminum/wood core storm door - nice an beefy - good stuff, or so I thought. It eventually absorbed water and swelled the bottom and side panels. Replaced it with aluminum with rigid foam insulation - no problems since.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Andersen, formerly Emco(Forever), is probably the best. They have several models, available at Home Depot. They are a bit pricey, but will last a long time, and look good too.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you sure it's 3" thick? That's about 3 times as thick as a traditional storm door.
I'm not a fan of the wood core doors after numerous experiences with the old Cole Sewell company. Water would get in and the reaction with the glue in the flakeboard like core would literally eat away the aluminum.
Now it's owned by, I think, Andersen. Don't know if they've solved the problem.
Cole Sewell would send the customers a new door and paid to have it installed again, but it got old fast. One customer went through 4 doors on two openings. over 5 or 6 years.
Ron


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> Are you sure it's 3" thick? That's about 3 times as thick as a traditional storm door.
> I'm not a fan of the wood core doors after numerous experiences with the old Cole Sewell company. Water would get in and the reaction with the glue in the flakeboard like core would literally eat away the aluminum.
> Now it's owned by, I think, Andersen. Don't know if they've solved the problem.
> Cole Sewell would send the customers a new door and paid to have it installed again, but it got old fast. One customer went through 4 doors on two openings. over 5 or 6 years.
> Ron


:thumbsup: Wood core storm doors are the most expensive storm doors in the world.....after you keep paying to replace them. 

3" or 3cm?


----------



## Carnut12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cole Sewall is not owned by Anderson, Emco is. Emco is in my opinion the Best Storm door made for the money. You can get them at any Home Depot and they sometimes have a $59 install which is unreal. I am very handy and would definately pay $59 before I install another one myself.


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

Carnut12 said:


> Cole Sewall is not owned by Anderson, Emco is. Emco is in my opinion the Best Storm door made for the money. You can get them at any Home Depot and they sometimes have a $59 install which is unreal. I am very handy and would definately pay $59 before I install another one myself.


:thumbup:
Yeah, Andersen Windows does not own Cole Sewell, (Pella) Larson bought Pella-Cole Sewell/Pella is sold at Lowes- - so if you want issues with wood core doors buy Larson/Cole Sewell Pella they use true particle board which will decay with if water gets inside the door- have heard and seen nothing but problems with Larson Wood Core doors disintegrate- my frather in law had 6 installed by a Contractor who recemmended them 5 of them fell apart with in three years- replaced them with Andersen Storm Doors HD4000 Fv and HD3000 ss doors and Carnut is right $59 install is really hard to beat-


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

biggerdaddynj said:


> Hey, looking for some guidance as I attempt to make the right purchase on storm doors. Until recently I'd thought that I would purchase a solid-wood core or insulated aluminum clad door. I recently went to a local shop where the owner insisted that I was better off going with his "double hollow frame" aluminum door (3" thick hollow frame). Trying to save myself some $$$ because what I really need to do is to replace the drafty french doors. Any opinions?? Thanks!!!


Depends on what you want- take a look at the Andersen Storm Door HD4000FV 1 1/2" thick the easiest doors to remove glass to goto screen, they also offer a thermal door in HD4000fv - why waste the money on storm doors- a decent double storm door will run at least $525 to $700+ tax plus installation- storm doors and storm windows are band aids- use and put that money and buy a Andersen Frenchwood Patio Door center hinged runs approx $1350 double door aplr runs approx $2200-it will depend on your preferences on options. A/W also offers a 200 Series Hinged door approx $1100 to $1500 for aplr still has the same glass as the 400 series but the 200 series is made of fiberglass, but pay extra for the multi lock system- you will find cheaper patio doors o nthe market but you will get what you pay for and be back at your problems you have now- andersen is one of the best on the market- you will be possibly able to get parts for their products 30 to 50 years from now- good luck- remember if you do buy a storm doors system you are only putting on a band aid on our problems- there is no R-value or u-value on storm doors-


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

We had to upgrade to an all aluminum door after our wood core door started to corrode after 1.5 years. Emco covered the replacement cost and we just had to pay this difference in the door price.(Actually HD made a mistake so we didn't have to pay anything.) BTW, I think it's EMCO and Andersen who merged.


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

biggerdaddynj said:


> Hey, looking for some guidance as I attempt to make the right purchase on storm doors. Until recently I'd thought that I would purchase a solid-wood core or insulated aluminum clad door. I recently went to a local shop where the owner insisted that I was better off going with his "double hollow frame" aluminum door (3" thick hollow frame). Trying to save myself some $$$ because what I really need to do is to replace the drafty french doors. Any opinions?? Thanks!!!


I would recomend the all alum pella door, If this is on the front of your home, you want to spend x-tra dollars to enhance home appearance as well as serve purpose. :thumbup:


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

EMILY P said:


> :thumbup:
> Yeah, Andersen Windows does not own Cole Sewell, (Pella) Larson bought Pella-Cole Sewell/Pella is sold at Lowes- - so if you want issues with wood core doors buy Larson/Cole Sewell Pella they use true particle board which will decay with if water gets inside the door- have heard and seen nothing but problems with Larson Wood Core doors disintegrate- my frather in law had 6 installed by a Contractor who recemmended them 5 of them fell apart with in three years- replaced them with Andersen Storm Doors HD4000 Fv and HD3000 ss doors and Carnut is right $59 install is really hard to beat-


What's special about the particle board that Andersen uses on their wood core doors? 

While I'm a fan of the 3000+4000, I just installed two of their full screen venting 3000's yesterday and the weather stripping where the two panes meet lets in a bunch of daylight.


----------



## biggerdaddynj (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for your guidance!! It is greatly appreciated. Think I'm going to go for an all aluminum storm door because I am worried about the issues everyone noted with the wood core doors. Thanks again, this forum is great!!


----------



## biggerdaddynj (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond. Your assistance is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## biggerdaddynj (Sep 2, 2007)

Emily P--I would love to replace the french doors but the quotes I've received are really high-- $7,100 and $8,200 respectively for Andersen french doors--the higher quote had the french doors with 2 sidelights and the lower quote had them with two 36" fixed "doors" as the sidelights (which is what I've got now). The low quote indicated that the materials came out to $5,900 and he was charging me the $1,200 for labor (him and a helper). In stark contrast, my aluminum storm dorm quote was $795 installed. Of course, as you noted it's merely a band aid. However, I'm hoping it would cut down on the draft I've got now (the current storm doors have open spaces around the edges and in other spots--looks like someone didn't know what they were doing--sort of like what I would do!!!). Thanks again for your feedback!!!


----------



## ubie42 (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a forever door by emco... and it was junk... The door itself is ok, but the handles break off easily... do some internet search on emco reviews and you will see. I had the door for only 3 years. I called emco and a replacement handle is $59.95. No other handle fits the core holes, and retailers do not stock them. The door was only about 125 bucks. I was so made I bought a Larson door from Menards. So far so good. It is wood, and vinly wrapped. It was $134 dollars and looks better. They do have more expensive models... to suit your tastes... and install very easily too.


----------



## antron1957 (2 mo ago)

Rivethead said:


> I had a "good quality" aluminum/wood core storm door - nice an beefy - good stuff, or so I thought. It eventually absorbed water and swelled the bottom and side panels. Replaced it with aluminum with rigid foam insulation - no problems since.


i have the same problem it has sweeled up did you buy a new door or did you fix yours im on the fence with either replacing it or trying to foix it can you tell me please thanks


----------



## antron1957 (2 mo ago)

Rivethead said:


> I had a "good quality" aluminum/wood core storm door - nice an beefy - good stuff, or so I thought. It eventually absorbed water and swelled the bottom and side panels. Replaced it with aluminum with rigid foam insulation - no problems since.


can you tell me if you replaced the door or fixed the one you have i have the same problem thanks


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*@antron1957,* this thread is 13 years old and the Original Poster hasn't posted anything in 6 years.


----------

